# URGENT: Need help with an old config



## intel3000 (Jun 1, 2015)

HI, Friends

I have an old gig (quad core) which is combo of AMD Athlon II X4 620 and Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H with an old hard ATA harddrive n no i am no normad i purchased a new sata one when i moved from pentium 4 to this gig but then that one crashed ansd SC guys took some time to resolve it but it happened to crash again to i didnt bother to go for a new one and were happy with since i moved on laptop which was sufficient for my business and ent needs but where i live n work there is some moisture so lappy crashed as well invested quite a lot  around 20 k since i like my laptop a lot it was dell studio 1458 but now i cnt invest in it more. so went back to desktop.

Now i need to upgrade my system, I wont be doing any video editing or gaming. IT is purely for work and surfing needs but yeah i will be watching movie n stuff as well.

My questions are :

Shall i go for a complete new gig (if yes then what should be the config-) OR
Just purchase new HDD (sata or SSD) and some more ram since i only have 2 GIG and running win 7 in it.

Thanks

AKshay 

PS: Need urgent help since i work from home so would like to done with this ASAP


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2015)

IMO, getting a entire new config would be better as I don't think your old system would be able to utilise newer components (like SSD) efficiently.


----------



## intel3000 (Jun 1, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] : Are you sure, when i checked this particular motherboard was quite wellversed but still if all says i will change into new one and if yes, then what config ! Is todays AMD good ? i find intel processor expensive for their price (specially when u r not into gaming)


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2015)

Don't create two thread for same query. Anyway, coming to the topic :

get 2GB ram module to upgrade the total to 4 GB. Now get a 500GB / 1TB HDD depending on your needs.


----------



## intel3000 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks, TopGear! I am a new member so when i created the other thread it didnt appear for almost a day then i created this one which was accepted in 5 minutes!  so this was the story of the threads (i needed help urgently since my work is suffering and the waiting time was a bit long ).

Now, On to the topic as suggested by you i upgraded the motherboard since Proccy is working fine. Got GM-78LMT-USB3 and 8 gigs of DDR3 1600 ram, System is working buttery smooth. Also, Got ASUS 210 ATI graphic card, Just checking out that. Any comments or suggestions if i want to upgrade graphic card just for smooth windows performance (i mean performance except gaming) which card should i go for. or onboards HD300 or this 210 is enough.

Also, Please suggest me a good Cabinet as well ( i will be uograding this in next 1-3 months)


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2015)

USB 3.0 motherboard and 8Gb ram, great. GT210 is enough for your needs you don't play graphic intensive games. For the cabinet there are many depending on your needs and budget. Even some new cabinet may pop up in a month or two. So when you are really ready to get one it's better to suggest then only.

On a side note Asus GT210 is a Nvidia card that should be enough for smooth windows performance.


----------



## intel3000 (Jun 18, 2015)

topgear said:


> USB 3.0 motherboard and 8Gb ram, great. GT210 is enough for your needs you don't play graphic intensive games. For the cabinet there are many depending on your needs and budget. Even some new cabinet may pop up in a month or two. So when you are really ready to get one it's better to suggest then only.
> 
> On a side note Asus GT210 is a Nvidia card that should be enough for smooth windows performance.



Thanks for replying,

Well cabinat market has changed a lot since i purchased this cabinet (in year 2006-7) so have no idea about these now ! Cooler Master was not a known brand at that time (at least in india) and people usually only go for local or chinese brands intex.etc.

On the side note, It is ATI 5450 (Is it different than Nvidia 210)?


----------



## mitraark (Jun 18, 2015)

Onboard graphics is enough for movies. No need to buy GT210.


----------



## intel3000 (Jun 18, 2015)

Damm, My LED Monitor just went bad ! Displaying wrong colors, Checked my system is fine issue with the monitor,  Any suggestion for Dual monitor setup, I need it for working long durations and sometime watching youtube n movies.

I am professional coder and trader, so i need to sit on computer for long hours and well it spoils my eyes n mind. So any help will be great to reduce the fatigue !





topgear said:


> USB 3.0 motherboard and 8Gb ram, great. GT210 is enough for your needs you don't play graphic intensive games. For the cabinet there are many depending on your needs and budget. Even some new cabinet may pop up in a month or two. So when you are really ready to get one it's better to suggest then only.
> 
> On a side note Asus GT210 is a Nvidia card that should be enough for smooth windows performance.



- - - Updated - - -

Will it be with multi tasking like playing video while coding and using stock trading application which displays lots of charts on continous basis.



mitraark said:


> Onboard graphics is enough for movies. No need to buy GT210.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 19, 2015)

Trust me, On board graphics is good enough for that. 

Or rather, GT 210 is hardly an improvment over onboard graphics, hence the suggestion to drop it.


----------

